# What kind of formula should I feed Butters ?



## JustJustyy (Oct 3, 2011)

Hello Everybody!!!
I wanted to ask what kind of food/formula would you recommend for Butters. The lady, who Im getting Butters from, suggested Purina Pro Plan Puppy Formula for Small Breeds. I was wondering if there is any other same kind of Puppy formula (dry and canned) I would be able to get, just in case, or you used for your puppies. Also, how long do I wait until I switch it to regular (not puppy) food? Thank you for all your help!!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't know about which puppy food to recommend so I will leave that to one of our experts, but as far as when to switch from puppy to regular food I think it is somewhere from 10 months - 1 year of age. Rudy is 10 months and is still on puppy kibble (although it's not his main diet). But there are many foods that are certified for all life stages and you would just give more of it to puppies than you would fully matured dogs. Hope that helps. Can't wait to meet Mr. Butters!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'd keep the puppy on the same food the breeder's been giving him. If you want to switch...do it very slowly.


----------



## Orchid (Sep 25, 2011)

My 4 1/2 mo. old is on Pro Plan as well and I'm not excited about it. Fillers and biproducts galore. It's what my breeder had her on so I haven't changed. However, I would welcome advice on a non-grain puppy food. She only weighs 2.4 lbs, I'm not even sure how many calories, protein, fat she needs. I just want a high quality food that doesn't disagree with her! She is having no problems on Pro Plan but I want the best for her.


----------



## Kate&Maddox (Oct 20, 2011)

I would suggest eventually switching the puppy off of that food as that is not a healthy dog food. But if you do that, it would be good to do it slowly over the course of a couple weeks at least and maybe wait for the puppy to get adjusted to your home before starting the switch.

I would suggest picking a 5 or 6 star food from this website: Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost (they have reviews on dry and wet food) (Some foods you may have to look up the brand and see where it is sold. Not all of them are sold at Petco or Petsmart)

Make sure it says it is a puppy food or that it is for all life stages on the dog food bag. I feed my puppies Merrick's Puppy Plate. They've done wonderful on that. I used to feed Wellness but they recently switched some of their formulas so I'm not using that food anymore since the new ingredient list isn't as good. Make sure you compare that websites ingredient list with the actual bag of dog food in the store because that website doesn't always get updated immediately.

Congratulations on your new puppy! :wub:

Also, I don't have any advice on dry vs. wet dog food. However, I've always felt that dry dog food keep dog's teeth cleaner and healthier but I've never read anything saying that. Wet food seems like it would be a mess in a Maltese's mustache :HistericalSmiley: But I've never experienced that. I do know though that wet food smells horrific.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

One of my favorite dry kibble foods is Now! Small Breed by Petcurean. It is suitable for all life stages and is grain-free. There are a number of other high quality kibbles such as Nature's Variety, Acana Grain-Free, Orijen, etc. Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble has pretty fair scores on different foods.

A high quality canned food is better than any dry food. It is less processed and retains more nutrients. But, it is up to you what type of food you'd like to feed. One of my dogs currently gets all canned (Natural Balance LID flavors), and the other gets 1/2 dry kibble (Now! Small Breed) and 1/2 dehydrated food (Grandma Lucy's Artisan).


----------



## Orchid (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks. I have a specialty pet store nearby that sells most of the top brands.


----------

